# The Lost Key: Part 1



## Catalyst (Mar 4, 2021)

*The Lost Key: Part 1*





(Russian translation - link)
(Japanese translation by Taira Earth - link)
(Hebrew translation by Yael Ramon - link)

*Introduction*​In recent years, critically thinking people have shown a significant increase in interest in studying our real history, in exposing the lies that we’ve been so persistently fed, and most importantly, in revealing the secret of energy technologies of the past. Attempts to understand the essence of this phenomenon have been undertaken by various people at different times. Some have done it more successfully, some less. But I personally was led to this topic by the articles of a person nicknamed tech_dancer, who has made a huge contribution to the development of this direction. Largely thanks to his numerous articles, people have become seriously interested in the topic of forgotten energy technologies, which had previously been considered nonsense and invention of conspiracy theorists. It is worth saying that there are still quite a lot of people who do not want to admit the existence of such technologies in the past. But I will not put any labels on anyone, as we indeed live in a very complicated time from all points of view.

Since this article turned out to be very long, I decided to divide it into two parts. The first part is devoted to summarizing everything that has been found in recent years, as well as some new aspects that, for some reason, have practically never been covered by anyone. The second part focuses on trying to explain the physical principles behind the sought-for technology.

As you may have already understood, my research largely relies on the factual base built by the researcher tech_dancer. However, I must warn you in advance that the phenomena that I will look into should not be limited in your mind by terms such as «atmospheric electricity» (which is incorrect in relation to this phenomenon) and even «etheric energy» (due to vagueness of the term). Before we can confidently classify what we are dealing with, we first need to sort everything out.

*Chapter 1 – Summary of what we currently know*​
At first, let’s summarize what we have managed to understand so far (mainly thanks to tech_dancer).

The idea that advanced technologies existed in the past has always been around. However, until just recently it was believed that no significant evidence or artifacts proving this idea exist. But the development of information technology, and particularly the Internet, has greatly simplified the process of processing and spreading information, which has allowed various researchers-enthusiasts to gain access to all kinds of digital archives of old photographs. Whether it was an oversight on the part of the censorship, or someone's intentional actions, but among the photos that appeared in the public domain, there were those that did not fit at all into the official historical picture. In particular, these were photographs depicting some strange devices made in the form of vessels/bowls/spheres:




_Vladivostok, Russia, 1919._​
Over time, many more examples were found, which demonstrated the use of these devices in various fields. The most widespread case of their use turned out to be installation on the roofs of buildings:




_Left – «Northumberland Permanent Building and Investment Land and Loan Society Building», Newcastle, Australia. Right – Bahnhofshotel, Königsberg, Prussia._




_«The King's Palace», Kaiserbagh, Lucknow, India._​
The installation of these vessels at the level of the roofs and various dome structures in many ways prompted the idea that the secret of this technology is somehow connected with the atmosphere. However, everything turned out to be far from simple and unambiguous. After all, the use of these vessels extends far beyond roofs and domed structures alone. Similar vessels are also found on ordinary (or not quite ordinary) furniture:




_Source__._​
Near old fireplaces:




_Source__._​On communication devices:




_Источник__._​On various household appliances:



​A lot of evidence has been gathered so far. These are just a few examples. The main purpose of these devices, presumably, was – either to generate some energy, or to enter into resonance with it.

Another extremely important property of the lost technology (in addition to energy generation) was the ability to positively affect organic and inorganic matter. Without delving at this stage into the subtleties of how exactly this could work, we can say that this effect made people and other living organisms healthy and happy, and also neutralized harmful viruses and bacteria.




_Source__.




Left – Botanic Garden, Washington, D.C., USA (source). Right  – «Kuskovo» summer palace, Moscow, Russia (source)._​This technology was very undesirable for the forces that seized power on our planet about 200 years ago. A flourishing and healthy society from a physical and moral point of view, that has access to technologies for obtaining unlimited, free, and clean energy, absolutely did not fit into the plans of the dark forces that occupied our civilization. That’s why the technology was hidden and forgotten.

Returning to the question of how this technology works, it should be noted that one of the main principles behind it is related to the way these vessels and installations are located in space. In almost all cases, we are dealing with a geometrically correct arrangement, both at the local level and at the level of the entire engineering network:




_Left – «Nasby building», Toledo, Ohio, USA, 1905. Right – Palmanova, Italy._​_The left example demonstrates a local scale symmetry, while the right one demonstrates a city scale symmetry._

According to tech_dancer’s vision, the secret of the addressed vessels is hidden within themselves. According to information obtained from various sources, the vessels contain a certain substance (presumably synthesized using mercury and gold) which has a red tint. Of course, it is impossible to see its real color through an opaque vessel, but its use was not always limited to opaque containers. Quite a large number of unusual artifacts have survived with containers for liquid, which now are considered to have religious origin and purpose:



​And although most of them are already empty, or contain all sorts of foreign items, the original contents can still be seen in some rare cases:




_Right – «The adoration of the kings» by Jan Gossaert, 16th century._​_If you may doubt about the left artifact, those from the painting on the right evoke much more confidence. Perhaps this is the very «magic» substance that alchemists were so eager to get from the stories about the philosopher’s stone, or the same mystical red mercury that does not exist officially, but may get you into trouble if you somehow manage to obtain it:_

_


The left news article tells about red mercury being smuggled out of USSR upon its fall. The right news article is about two Georgians being caught at Turkish border for an attempt to smuggle red mercury, cesium and some precious stones (they got caught because scanners detected radiation)._​
If the desired substance can indeed be created using gold and mercury, this well explains why gold is the most reliable and solid world currency (being at the same time expensive and difficult to obtain), as well as why mercury was declared an extremely dangerous and toxic element that should be forced out of household usage. The assumption that these two elements could be used together to create the special substance is evidenced by the fact that gold and mercury are adjacent elements in the periodic table, which indicates their similarity at the atomic level.

Nevertheless, it is almost impossible to find any relevant guides or books providing explanation of the physical or chemical principles behind this technology. Over the years, I personally have found only one piece of evidence related to the unusual use of mercury that is worthy of mentioning. It is taken from the «Scientific American» magazine, particularly the issue released on 21st of January 1888 (thanks to KD from stolenhistory.org for this finding):




_Source__._​Seeing the mention of Geissler tube, one could stop reading and calm down, as this is an ordinary gas-discharge lamp. The physical principle behind these lamps is that electrically conductive gas (including mercury vapor) is pumped into the flask, which is then supplied with a current that makes it glow. Nothing forbidden. However, the text reveals some really curious details if you read it carefully.

The text makes it clear that the mercury inside the tubes is not gaseous but liquid, since it directly speaks about movement of mercury in a circle at different angles and its friction against the walls. Therefore, it is definitely not a gas discharge lamp. The text also describes in detail other types of lamps at the beginning (as a contrast), which excludes the possibility of explaining this phenomenon by some external power sources. The tubes glow exclusively due to the circular movement of mercury inside them.

Not sure about you, but I personally have never come across such properties of mercury, and I could not find anything similar on the Internet to somehow explain this physical phenomenon. My guesses boil down to the fact that mercury is capable of acquiring special properties when it is given a specific rotation (and possibly also a specific shape). Moreover, the text does not say anything about the material the tubes and barriers are made of, which means, perhaps, that they hide some part of the secret. Anyway, at this stage I just wanted to introduce you to this example. You will have the opportunity to think about it and draw your own conclusions, but for now, let's continue to recap what is known for sure.

Even though we can’t be sure about the contents and exact purpose of the mysterious vessels so far, we can’t avoid the fact that there were other elements too. Some old photos contain various variations of columns/obelisks and pillars, which are usually equipped with either vessels or specific tops/finials. It is obvious that they were all elements of one energy system.




_Berlin, Germany._​_Not all elements are highlighted in the photo. Try to find the rest yourself._

_


Berlin, Germany._​_Not everything is highlighted here either. The cross marks utility poles for the telegraph line, as these are often confused with the elements of the technology in question._

_


Halle (Saale), Germany.




Leipzig, Germany.




Berlin, Germany.




«VUE PERSPECTIVE DE LA DÉCORATION ET DU FEU D'ARTIFICE TIRÉ A L'HôTEL DE VILLE DE PARIS EN PRÉSENCE / DE LEURS MAJESTÉS A L'OCCASION DE LA NAISSANCE DE MONSEIGNEUR LE DAUPHIN», France, 1782._​It should be noted that even those small grains that we come across in old photographs belong to a time when the sought-for technology was already on the verge of being completely dismantled from everywhere. By the time photography (re)appeared, individual elements of those installations already no longer functioned, or functioned in a limited mode.




_Avenue de Paris, Toulouse, France._​_Columns, which recently were part of the energy infrastructure, now stand like ordinary poles, where advertising posters are glued, while trams are pulled by horses._




_Magdeburg, Germany._​_The photo shows that the obelisk is scorched in the area of the finial, which most likely happened as a result of a general failure in the operation of the power grid, or due to incorrect use of this particular installation._

Almost all of the available photos of that time simultaneously show elements of both old and new technologies. The reason for this is that the period during which these photographs were taken (the second half of the 19th century - the beginning of the 20th) falls exactly at the time when the transition from one technological paradigm to another took place.

_


Taganrog, Russia._​
This period of time is presented to us as an age of unprecedented discoveries (like electricity, telegraph and radio), but in reality all this was just a kind of reset, during which people were pushed backward, rather than forward in development. This was done in order to create the most suitable conditions for total control of people and suppression of their will, which was probably impossible in the presence of former technologies. But we will not delve into this issue now, since it is crystal clear. The purpose of this section was to briefly concentrate the information that has been collected so far. Now let's try to find and insert the missing puzzles into the existing picture.


*Chapter 2 – The missing element*​
To make my sequence of thoughts more understandable to you, I will lead you along the same path that I myself followed.

Looking at countless photographs of old architecture and remnants of the old technology over a long time, I began to notice something strange. All architecture of that time is notable for sophisticated design and rigorous attention to details. Every brick, cornice, column, dome and all other architectural elements seem to be in invisible harmony with each other. Everything looks perfect.....except for one element:




_Reichstag, Berlin, Germany.




Left – «Institut de France», Paris, France. Right – «Musée du Louvre», Paris, France.




Lucknow, India._​
Analyzing dozens of photos kept me thinking about one particular thing – why are the marked parts empty on almost all structures? What’s the point of giving all buildings such complex design, give an aesthetic meaning to every centimeter of the structure, but at the same time leave the most prominent part empty? It just doesn’t make sense.

The truth is that countless articles and videos have already been made on the topic of domed structures being parts of the lost energy systems. Tech_dancer shows these installations almost in each of his articles. Nevertheless, almost all domed installations that are currently found in the materials of various researchers are depicted partially or completely disassembled (as in the three previous photographs). Only in super rare cases do you come across remnants or hints that there could be something else inside them:




_Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. __Source__.




Congress park, Saratoga Springs, New York, USA. Source._​The last example can be used as a good argument in favor of the assumption that domed installations once contained vessels with a special substance. The same conclusion can be reached by looking at the following illustration:




_Left – illustration of workers completing construction of the southern tower of the __Cologne Cathedral__. Right – a stamp commemorating 100 years since completion of Cologne Cathedral’s construction, demonstrating the same tower._​The left image shows us an extremely rare case of a column, being equipped with an old-tech device (the top of the column is nothing else than a domed structure, just a bit smaller than we saw previously). It clearly shows that the workers are installing a certain transparent cylindrical object, very similar to one of the previously shown vessels with red matter.

On the one hand, it seems that the secret of the lost technology has been solved – it is hidden in the very vessels. But deep down, something told me that everything was not as simple as it seems at first glance. Therefore, I decided to study this issue more thoroughly.

The main reason for my doubts lay in the fact that even in the oldest photos (where buildings still have special vessels) the dome installations are already empty:




_Left – «Ilgenhaus», Dresden, Germany. Middle – «Frauenkirche», Dresden, Germany. Right – «Palacio de la Equitativa», Madrid, Spain._​The fact that the inner part of these structures disappeared first, clearly tells us that we are dealing, if not with the main, then one of the key elements of these installations. What could it be, if not a vessel?

Of course, it can be assumed that the domed installations on roofs were just viewing platforms. And in some cases, perhaps, it is true. But most often this part is too small to be a viewing platform, while somewhere the viewing platform is present at the same time with the empty domed installation:




_Left – some building in Marianske Lazne (Marienbad), Czech Republic. Right – «Le puits artésien de Grenelle», Paris, France._​What other options could there be? Of course, a bell comes to mind, and they were undoubtedly hung in this place on many buildings. But there is also one logical problem with bells – why are they needed? Who decided in the first place that buildings should have bells and that everyone should like their ringing? Would you say that people determined the time this way? What about the fact that the energy technologies that we are trying to disclose and explain are much more advanced than what we have now. Do you think that people of that time didn’t have alarm clocks or watches to tell the time? It is ok for for the traditional history to explain that people of the past used bast shoes and did not know how to count to 10, thus depending on some kind of bells in order to tell the time. But the people of the civilization that we are discovering bit by bit could easily do without bells. Just imagine yourself – would you like bells to ring constantly around you in the city? Even if they did not ring constantly, I am sure that many people would definitely not like this idea. And that's not even the point.




_Plaza de Ayudamente, Valencia, Spain._​_The top of the tower looks like it was hastily disassembled in order to remove the contents, but for some reason they forgot (or did not want to) put it back together. Nonetheless they put some absurd little bell in there (as if this is how it should be). Nowadays the building looks the same way._

The fact that the domed structures of the past did not contain primitive ringing bells is a separate issue, to which we will return later. Let's think about how we can understand what else could be there. Naturally, the first thing that comes to mind is to look for more photos, which is exactly what I did. But as I had expected, it was extremely difficult to find anything useful. In most old photos these parts of buildings are almost always either empty:




_Paris, France._​Or hidden inside a closed framework, like in the following photos:




_Left – Shelden Avenue, Houghton, Michigan, USA. Right – «State Opera House», Budapest, Hungary._​But sometimes I was lucky to come across some really interesting pieces of evidence:




_«Exposition universelle de 1867», Paris, France._




_«Exposition universelle de 1878», Paris, France._​The only problem is that it is very difficult to say for sure what exactly is shown in these photos. It can be either an optical illusion or just some random objects that somehow appeared inside these structures. But since I am not used to believing in coincidences, I continued to search further, and it turned out that it was not in vain. I found other curious photos:




_«Bayerische Verkehrsministerium», München (Munich), Bavaria/Germany.




«Casa Corralejo», Montevideo, Uruguay.




«Palacio Salvo», Montevideo, Uruguay.




«Emanu-El Temple», San Francisco, USA. The right photo was made after the infamous disaster that happened on April 18th 1906.




«Tibidabo» restaurant, Barcelona, Spain.




George Street, Sydney, Australia (1883), by Alfred Tischbauer._​At this stage, I had two logical questions – what specific function did these devices perform before they were widely seized and what exact shape did they have to be? The examples we have seen demonstrate objects of cylindrical or spherical shapes. If spheres are potential vessels with special substance, then what were the cylindrical devices?

Either way, spheres and cylinders are not the only types of shape found in dome installations. Sometimes you may come across rods, which probably used to be either lighting fixtures or holders/conductors for something else.




_«The Tonhalle», Zurich, Switzerland.




«The Hippodrome Theatre», aka «New York Hippodrome», New York, USA._​_The photo on the right was most likely taken earlier._

Perhaps something similar is depicted here as well:




_«Saltair pavilion», Great salt lake, Utah, USA._​Looking at the last three examples, one could decide that these are the very same lighting devices of that time, which were analyzed by tech_dancer in the article «Helios». In that article, an idea is put forward that devices like these were gas-discharge lamps (which are absolutely usual), but at the same time, their power source and generally accepted knowledge about the physical properties of a number of chemical elements are questioned.

Either way, the perception of dome installations as light sources is logical and natural. It is probably the very first thing that comes to mind when you look at them. Even in architectural terminology, among other terms describing this element of buildings (drum, tolobat), there is one that seems to be the most suitable – lantern.








_«De markt te Den Bosch» by Jan Abrahamsz van Beerstraten._​However, we should not be tempted to write off the whole thing as just lamps, because in this case, we will simply confuse cause and effect. Even though some dome structures were indeed light sources, we obviously cannot say that about all the examples considered. At least because some of them were in a closed framework, and clearly could not be lamps. Moreover, there are photos showing dome structures with odd disc-shaped devices that do not look like lighting fixtures at all:




_Left – «Printemps Haussmann», Paris, France. Right – unidentified place in the same city; taken from the book titled «__Paris de siècle en siècle__» (1895) by Albert Robida (page 273)._​The photo below doesn’t have any disc-shaped devices, but there are some disc-shaped holders instead, where something round could be attached:




_«The Brussels City Museum», Brussels, Belgium._​_In this example the holders are present in two spots of the dome, which allows us to conclude that a similar_ _installation scheme for the soght-for devices could be used in other buildings with a similar layout._

There is even an example of a device that utilizes several discs at once:




_A high school in Hancock, Michigan, USA._​_Of course, we cannot be 100% sure that this photo shows exactly what we are looking for. However, having looked through thousands of photographs of old architecture, I can say with confidence that I have not seen anything like this in other photos._

And here are several more examples of what fully or partially equipped dome installations might look like:




_Left – unidentified location. Right – «Trinity college», Cambridge, England, UK._​_Both photos obviously demonstrate old-style fountains. Here it is important to pay attention to the design of the installation itself._




_Left – unidentified location. Right – «Rotunda in Ranelagh Gardens» from «John Stowes Survey of the Cities of London and Westminster» (1754)._​_The last two illustrations show installations of a similar operation principle, though of a slightly larger size._

Thus, we have the following picture. Dome structures once contained some unknown devices of various shapes (cylindrical, spherical, rod and disc-shaped). Based on the examples presented, it is difficult to draw a straight conclusion about the principle of their work, however, we know for sure that one of the options for their use is lighting. It is easy to guess that if there is light – there is also energy. But how can we understand what kind of energy and the method of its generation we are dealing with? One of the possible and simplest options is the method of comparing various examples, in order to highlight the main technical features among them, based on the visual appearance and other details. The results obtained, in turn, could give us hints about a physical principle utilized in these devices. However, for this method to work, you need to have more reliable and detailed evidence in your hands.

Although much more photographs of old Europe and North America have survived than photographs of other parts of the planet, having looked through a huge number of them, I realized that I would not find the answers that I was looking for. Moreover, almost all remnants of the old technology were seized in these parts of the world. With all this in mind, I decided to focus my attention on a different and much less explored region.

Based on the information obtained by us and our colleagues, the seizure and destruction of the former civilization on the Eurasian continent went from west to east, which means that the eastern lands were subjected to «modernization» in the last turn. Another important factor was the fact that this territory is located quite far from the «metropolis». If the western part of the continent was turned by the invaders into their home (where they showed a certain delicacy in dismantling old technologies and foundations there), the eastern part had to be «castrated» quickly and cruelly. But fast doesn't always mean good. In some countries of the South Asia region, such as India and Cambodia for example, quite a lot of relics and traditions of the past have been preserved. Was negligence the reason for this, or just the human factor – it's hard to say. But this circumstance certainly plays into our hands. After all, it was there that I managed to find the answers that I had been looking for for so long.


*Chapter 3 – The mystery of Indian lingams*​
As mentioned earlier, southern Asia has miraculously managed to keep a lot of interesting artifacts, which are mostly temples (at least that is what they are called now). Some are very famous, and some haven’t been seen by almost anyone, because they are hidden somewhere deep in the wilderness. There are so many of these temples, and they are all so similar to each other that you can easily get confused trying to catalog them somehow. Here are just some variations of these temples:




_«Htilominlo Temple», Bagan, Burma/Myanmar.




«Bajra Sandhi Monument», Denpasar, Indonesia.




«Abhayagiri Vihara», Anuradhapura, Sri Lanka.




Left – «Adinatha Temple», Khajuraho, Madhya Pradesh, India. Middle – «Mahabodhi Temple», Bodh Gaya, Bihar, India. Right – «Pashupatinath Temple», Kathmandu, Nepal._​There are thousands of such photographs on the Internet, and even looking at a few of them, one can easily notice the uniform architectural style of these structures, as well as the ubiquitous local symmetry. Moreover, they also contain previously discussed architectural (or rather technical) elements, such as vessels, columns, and other structures of a familiar shape.

The only problem is that studying this whole region by just searching for pictures on the Internet is too time consuming and ineffective. Therefore, I decided that the most rational way would be to find some kind of local guide, so I found one. It was an Indian man named Praveen Mohan and his wonderful YouTube channel, which contains a huge number of videos on ancient Indian history as well as on the topic of forgotten technologies of the past. Praveen is passionate about his work, therefore he meticulously researches various ancient sites of India and of other nearby South Asian countries, and sometimes finds things that no one had shown before him, and which cannot be found just by using a search engine.

In our case, we should be interested in several specific videos. The first one is titled «30 FEET CRYSTAL LINGAM Found in Cambodia? Ancient Koh Ker Pyramid reveals Advanced Technology?».

_For each video, I will provide a summarizing preview, in case you do not have time (or desire) to watch them in full. This is also done in case the videos are ever deleted (and cannot be re-uploaded)._

_

_​In this video, Praveen explores an ancient Cambodian temple named «Koh Ker». According to initial information, a huge lingam, made of transparent crystalline material, had to be installed somewhere in this temple. However, having climbed to the top of this pyramidal temple, Praveen discovers that the lingam had been removed long time ago, and only a broken structure remains which once housed the lingam. Another notable detail is the presence of an even hole, carved along the axis of the pyramid, extending from the bottom to the very top. At the end of the video, Praveen himself concludes that the temple, together with the crystal, were one technical device that could be used to establish communication, both between other similar structures and with the gods.

Anyway, at this stage, you are likely to have the following questions: What is a lingam? Why was it crystalline? Where and how exactly was it supposed to be installed? Let's sort it out in order. Let's start with the lingams.







​First of all, let’s check Wikipedia for the «official» explanation:

_«A lingam (Sanskrit: लिङ्ग IAST: liṅga, lit. "sign, symbol or mark"), sometimes referred to as linga or Shiva linga, is an abstract or aniconic representation of the Hindu deity Shiva in Shaivism. Other contextual meanings of the term include "evidence, proof, symptom" of God and God's power.

The lingam of the Shaivism tradition is a short cylindrical pillar-like symbol of Shiva, made of stone, metal, gem, wood, clay or disposable material. According to Encyclopædia Britannica, the lingam is a votary aniconic object found in the sanctum of Shiva temples and private shrines that symbolizes Shiva and is "revered as an emblem of generative power". It often is found within a lipped, disked structure that is an emblem of goddess Shakti and this is called the yoni. Together they symbolize the union of the feminine and the masculine principles, and "the totality of all existence", states Encyclopædia Britannica.»_

Even though you can find some hints of its energy-related properties, the text obviously leans towards the idea that lingams are just «anatomically realistic representations of a phallus». However, many lingams (especially the modern ones) are indeed made in the form of male genital organs, and a lot of people don’t try to look further. But I am surely not falling for the «phallus concept», and will try to convince you as well that lingams were not just phallic cylinders. The mere information about the installation of the crystal lingam at the top of the pyramid should have already pushed you to certain thoughts. But before we continue with lingams and other questions, you need to watch a video titled «1000 Year Old ENERGY LINGAM Discovered? Advanced Ancient Technology at Koh Ker Pyramid, Cambodia», which is a continuation of the previous one.



​In this video, having studied the temple complex more thoroughly, Praveen shows an installation site of another large lingam, which also turned out to be removed long time ago. Also, after talking with local residents, Praveen learns that the area in which the temple is located was originally called «Lingapura», and the temple itself was called «Sahastralinga», which translates as «1000 lingams» (moreover, according to Praveen himself, there are many places in Cambodia, that have the name «Sahastralinga»). At first, Praveen doesn’t understand where the remaining 998 lingams are located, suggesting that they may be hidden inside the pyramid or buried somewhere under the territory of the complex. But then he notices strange cylindrical tips placed on a stone fence, exactly around the perimeter of the complex. Praveen concludes that these tips are the very remaining lingams, and that they all worked in conjunction with the temple, like parts of a circuit board. And an artificial pond, dug in the middle of the complex, was used, in its turn, as a cooling system.

Thus, we already have a pretty curious picture. Firstly, we have seen that lingams can be of different shapes and that they do not have to be genitals. Secondly, we can clearly observe local symmetry once again – the lingams are placed in one row, according to the same principle, as vessels with a special substance were placed on buildings. And most importantly, the place where the second large lingam used to be installed looks very similar to the previously discussed dome structures. But based on one video, it is difficult to say what exactly we are dealing with, because we didn’t have the opportunity to see the configuration of the structure, and there was no main device inside. But if something is not present in one place, sooner or later it will be found in another. And this another place was found in the following video, titled «India's Oldest Lingam - Evidence of Ancient Machining Technology».



​In this video, Praveen visits the «Shore Temple» in the Indian city of Mahabalipuram, where according to him the oldest lingam is located. The lingam itself is unfortunately damaged, but even what’s left of it amazes with the quality and accuracy of execution. The lingam has 16 edges with absolutely even corners, which is extremely difficult to do even with specialized equipment. This temple is also interesting because at its top there are well-known vessel-like devices. In India, such finials/tops are referred to as «kalasam». It should be noted the smaller domed structure does not have a lingam inside, and the top/kalasam looks damaged (since it differs from the one on the higher structure). Nevertheless, the kalasam towering above the main structure has the same number of faces (16) as the lingam located below, which cannot be a simple coincidence. Also, according to Praveen, an important detail is that even though the temple itself is made of granite, the lingam and kalasams are made of basalt. In his opinion, the creators of the temple did so deliberately, since basalt yields to corrosion to a lesser extent than granite. That is why the key parts of the temple were made of basalt (even in the video you can see that the lingam and kalasams have been preserved much better than the rest of the temple).

For me personally, this video was a turning point. Thanks to it I finally became convinced that I was on the right path. To make it clear to you why this video is important, I will try to reveal my sequence of thoughts.

If you look at the structure of the temple and peel off ornaments and other decorations, you’ll get the most common dome structure like those that we analyzed at the beginning of the article. But this time it is not empty. South Asia is probably the last place on the planet where it is still possible (although with some difficulty) to find the remains of such installations in full and original configuration.




_Left – «Shiva Temple», Pulwama, Kashmir. Right – «Matangeshvara temple», Madhya Pradesh, India._​And if lingams were installed in dome structures in South Asia, it is logical to assume that similar technology could be used in other parts of the planet. And given that we have already found traces of its use in other parts of the world, the findings in India should dispel the last doubts. Moreover, thanks to the latest video, it became clear that the device inside the dome structure is a separate and independent component, and not just a copy of the vessel, made in a different form. And although the vessels could also be installed inside dome installations (as we saw in some examples earlier), they surely were not the only type of devices that were installed inside (and most likely not even the main one).



​But the shared symmetry between the lingam and the kalasam/vessel clearly hints at a direct connection between these two elements. It may also indicate a possible need to synchronize all elements of the local system. It also can be a reason why the lingam was not destroyed completely. It seems that to make the entire installation inoperable you just need to break the integrity and symmetry of key components.

But how does this synchronization happen? What exactly can be the main secret – materials, frequency of vibrations, ideal geometric shape, or maybe everything at once? Having found the answer to one question, we have come across a set of other questions. But no one said that it would be easy, so let's proceed further.

The next video to analyze is «108 SECRET LINGAMS Hidden in Angkor Wat? Ancient Energy Machines Revealed».



​This time Praveen tells about one interesting find related to the «Angkor Wat» temple in Cambodia. Before showing the key part, he mentions one curious detail regarding the Buddha statues located inside the temple. These statues did not originally stand there (which is an indisputable fact, given the obvious difference in the design of the joints). According to Praveen, these statues were placed there at a certain point in history, when some radical change in culture and religion occurred. And initially, lingams were standing in the place of those statues.

Praveen then moves on to the main topic of the video related to an interesting discovery made in 2015 using LIDAR technology. This technology has quite a few applications, including the terrestrial laser scanning. When the Angkor Wat temple was scanned with this technology, researchers discovered a startling find. It turned out that the underground layer of the temple complex hides a whole bunch of strange cylindrical objects that form an even grid around the temple. Praveen is absolutely convinced that these cylindrical objects are nothing else than lingams. In support of his conclusions, Praveen demonstrates another interesting find associated with this temple. In the «Phnomkulen National Park», on the mountain (of the same name), located about 50 km from the Angkor Wat temple, you can see a relief image carved right into the rocks. This relief mirrors the layout of the Angkor Wat temple, and clearly demonstrates the familiar cylindrical objects, lined up in an even «matrix» grid. Praveen believes that this relief is a kind of blueprint from the time when Angkor War was being constructed. Moreover, even according to official archaeological data, the stones, used in construction of Angkor Wat temple, were carved precisely in this area, which provides additional confirmation of the connection between the temple and the relief.

However, the blueprint for the Angkor Wat temple is not the only interesting artifact in the Phnomkulen Park. More information about this place can be found in another video by Praveen Mohan, which he made before he learned about the find with LIDAR. The video is titled «1000 Year Old UNDERWATER Lingams Found in Cambodia? Ancient Technology Revealed at Phnom Kulen».



​In this video, Praveen shows a relief similar to what we saw in the previous video, but this time it is carved along the bottom of the river that flows there. But if the relief in the previous example was most likely just a visual plan of the temple without any specific purpose, the relief in the river most probably had a specific practical application. If you look closely at the relief itself, you can see that it is made up of small lingams, lined up in even and similar square cells. Although it is difficult to explain the logic and technical concept behind this thing right away, we can guess the purpose of this grid of lingams from Praveen's explanation. According to him, it is known from local legends that many years ago, the inhabitants of this area tried to sow rice fields at the foot of the mountain, using the water of the river that flows out of it. But they could not do this, since the soil was infertile. In order to solve this problem, the bottom of the river was filled with lingams, which, according to the beliefs of local residents, have magical properties. According to Praveen, the currently existing religious ritual of pouring water over lingams is based on this very idea. Thus, the water that passed through the lingam grid acquires improved properties and makes the soil fertile.

Now it's time to summarize what was shown in the last two videos and draw some conclusions. I intentionally showed you two videos in a row to give you a broader understanding of how the technology in question could be used. As you may have noticed, one of its key aspects is symmetry and inner similarity. They are observed both in the design of the «frame» of architectural (engineering) networks, and in the arrangement of its key components. Obviously, there is a certain physical principle behind this, thanks to which these unusual properties (like water’s quality improvement) are manifested or amplified.

And if you still have doubts about the fact that we are dealing with lingams, and not just ordinary stones (even of ideal shape), take a look at the following photo taken in the same Phnomkulen park:



​The far-sighted engineers of the past wisely decided to leave clues, depicting a grid of lingams in a side section so that we could understand what exactly is located there. And if you have ever browsed through the old architecture of South Asia, then you have probably noticed objects of similar shapes in other places, without even knowing that they may have a similar purpose.




_Left – «Lingalakonda», Visakhapatnam, Andhra Pradesh, India. Right – «Dhamek Stupa», Sarnath, Uttar Pradesh, India.




Left – «Bhaja Caves», Maharashtra, India. Right – «Ajanta Caves», Maharashtra, India._​Untrained people often mistake them for completely different structures due to some differences in size and shape. But if you take a closer look at the proportions of these structures and compare them with each other, it is not difficult to notice the uniformity in their design.




_«Takht-e Rostam stupa», Samangan province, Afghanistan._​The confusion arises largely due to the fact that people do not understand the true purpose of the buildings of the past. So when a «lingam» is given a slightly different form, it becomes a «stupa». And on top of all this, cultural and religious differences are added.




_Bagan, Burma/Myanmar.




China; taken from «__Chine. Statuettes. Sculptures. Cloisonnes. Meubles. Architecture. Scenes de rue. Bronzes. Instruments de l'observatoire de Pekin__».




Left – «Borobudur», Magelang, Central Java, Indonesia. Right – «One Hundred and Eight Stupas», Qingtongxia, Ningxia, China.




«Shaitthaung Temple», Burma/Myanmar.




«Andaw Thein Temple», Mrauk U, Burma/Myanmar.




«Erdene Zuu Monastery», Kharkhorin, Mongolia._​There is one extremely remarkable detail associated with all these devices, which, I hope, you have already noticed on your own:











​Do you understand now what I'm hinting at? All these lingams, stupas, vajras, «bells» are interchangeable elements that work on the same physical principle. The last several examples very clearly demonstrate how one element of the system can be replaced by another without changing the essence. Knowing how all the elements in the system should look like, you can easily find the lacking parts in places where they were once removed/destroyed.

When I said at the beginning of the article that there were no ringing bells in the dome structures of the past, I first of all implied not the total absence of bell-shaped devices inside them, but rather the fact that these devices, in their original form, worked in a completely different way. In other words, nobody was hitting them to extract sound. Moreover, as already mentioned before, the bell-shaped form of the sought devices is only one of the possible variations, and not the only one, as one might think.

Although the evil forces have been deliberately destroying and hiding knowledge of past technologies for years, they haven’t been able to do it completely. But information, one way or another, was lost under a thick layer of cultural differences in different parts of the world. That is why the picture becomes clear only when we put together puzzles found in various fragments of a once united culture.

When people see a hanging bell in its modern sense, they do not find it odd that it is used to produce sound. But when a bell-shaped device is soldered to the vajra, it provokes some very interesting thoughts (although an average person will most likely think that it is just an ordinary rattle).

But before we finish with the bells, I want to show you several more interesting examples. The following photo shows a type of bell widely found in various temples of Asia:




_«Kiyomizu-dera», Kyoto, Japan._​_It even has a vajra image on it._

You can find a lot of photos of such bells on the Internet. Here are some more examples from various Buddhist temples:



​_Pay attention to the image of two people with the sun on the left bell. It seems interesting to me._

_

_​_Pay attention to how_ _carelessly the central rods are cut (they were replaced with modern clappers and chains)._

And now look at the following example:




_Left – «To-ji Temple», Kyoto, Japan. Middle and right – «Sanjo Ohashi» bridge, Kyoto, Japan._​In Japan such tips are called «giboshi». Most often they can be found in temples, shrines and traditional Japanese gardens. I show it to you because I could not fail to notice a suspicious similarity with the narrow bells demonstrated earlier. If you carefully examined all those artifacts from South Asia that I gave as examples, you should have noticed that there are certain similarities between all of them. In other words, they are made in the same style. There is no such thing that in one place a lingam is cylindrical, and in another it is square. Everything is done in a similar way. We see the same thing here – both giboshi and the the bell-shaped devices (that are nowadays presented to us as ringing bells) have the same proportions. But if giboshi couldn’t be turned into ringing buckets, the latter were successfully «disarmed» and reintroduced as bells in the traditional sense of the word.

And here are some more interesting artifacts, but this time from China, which look like a hybrid between a domed installation and an Asian bell:




_Taken from «__Chine. Statuettes. Sculptures. Cloisonnes. Meubles. Architecture. Scenes de rue. Bronzes. Instruments de l'observatoire de Pekin__»._​_I wish the «reactant» was still inside._

Another curious example is the so-called «prayer wheel» used in Buddhism:



​Based on the information taken from Wikipedia, the meaning behind spinning of this drum-shaped wheel is closely related to the concept of «wheel of Dharma». In simpler words, the rotation of the drum helps to cleanse Karma and manifest other positive effects. For this, texts of sacred mantras are applied to the drum. The rotation of these mantras is considered to be comparable in efficiency with oral reading. Also, mantras are written on a scroll, which is then wound around a rod inside the drum called «the tree of life». It is believed that the prayer wheel must be rotated clockwise, due to the nature of the Sun’s movement. But in rare cases, it is allowed to rotate it counterclockwise, thus releasing more furious energy.

Not sure about you, but I found many of the details very interesting, especially about the type of energy released depending on rotation (clockwise and counterclockwise). In the depths of these traditions there is clearly much more than it might seem at first glance. But the drums/wheels shown in the last example are not very similar to the devices that we were analyzing earlier. More suitable and illustrative examples can be seen in the following image:




_Small copies of typical prayer wheel._​What you see is another variation of the dome-shaped installation. And although this is not a fully-featured stationary version like those from India, the essence remains the same. Now, for a more complete understanding, take a look at the following comparison:




_1 – «Shiva Temple», Pulwama, Kashmir. 2 – «Tibidabo» restaurant, Barcelona, Spain. 3 – «__San Fedele__», Milan, Italy. 4 – Small copy of a typical prayer wheel._​The photo of the installation from Milan church is one of my favorites. They were seized almost everywhere on the European territory, but here they apparently decided to leave it for beauty. Thanks to this we can clearly see that we are dealing with the same device. Even though its contents were most likely emptied long time ago, finding even a container in such place is big luck.

Although all four examples obviously worked on the same physical principle (given the similarity in shape and place of installation), it should be noted that the lingams, in contrast to the iron cylindrical drums and bells, were a slightly different type of device. Cylindrical drums and bells had some kind of built-in mechanism inside, while lingams are solid objects (mostly minerals, but in same rare cases – metals).

*Thus, I came to the conclusion that ordinary dome-shaped structures were not full-featured energy installations. In their original form, such installations were equipped with an additional device, directly related to the collection/generation of energy. This device was usually located within a dome structure. There were at least two (or even three) different types of these devices – solid minerals/crystals (aka lingams), metal bells and drums with unknown contents, as well as vessels with a special substance. Considering that very few pieces of evidence related to these devices managed to survive, only one conclusion comes to mind – someone tried very hard to hide this information.*

However, we still need to answer questions such as:

What is the fundamental difference between installations made of solid materials and those that had some kind of filling? The drums and bells in the original configuration were larger counterparts of vessels, or a completely different type of device? Can crystals contain the secret of the sought-for technology?

The devices shown in this article are just one aspect of the lost key to the energy systems of the past. The next part of the article will examine and try to answer much more important questions related to the lost technology.

_If at some point you decide to borrow ideas from this article for the content of your personal website/group/channel, please provide links to the original material. But if you are a conscienceless person, then at least take the trouble to make your material similar in depth and quality, so that people who find it can receive information in full.

I would also like to say thank you to all those people who contribute to the search for the truth about our past. Sometimes, even one insignificant picture found and posted by someone on the Internet can play an important role. As information of this kind is collected bit by bit, it is thanks to the joint efforts of all caring people that articles like this are possible to be written._


----------



## JWW427 (Mar 4, 2021)

Great post!
I went to see Borobudur when I was 18.
Even then I thought the little Buddhas inside the domes seemed like a later add-on. Its a round pyramid, so to speak.
The ancients probably built everything they had with a mind towards consciousness expansion, nature worship, cosmology, enlightenment, health, and spirituality all wrapped up in their technology. Its only today that we separate everything.
In effect, they were ONE with the technology.
Combine all that with a vegan diet and a sound ecological paradise and you have the makings of utopia.
I believe utopia is a universal standard everywhere in the cosmos, not the exception.
The Earth today is absolute Hell for the most part.


----------



## Oracle (Mar 5, 2021)

@Catalyst you are a boon to this site. Thank you for all the translations you bring.
This was one of the best articles I've read of techdancer's.
His research skills and results combined with a supporting unique perspective come up with the most fascinating and  possible answers to the riddle we are left with, with regard to ancient technology and processes.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 5, 2021)

This post has the possibility to be monumental. Great work, and thanks for the time and effort you have put it.
My own research takes me down the path of this (relatively flat) realm being akin to a circuit-board. What we know of as 'cathedrals', reminds me of the word 'cathode', and the so-called 'mosques' with their gold domes, were likely anodes.
Further, take a look at some of the 'old' (Tartarian) buildings with green, pointed roofs, the green is, in my opinion, copper.
Videos are emerging of 'melted buildings', that have been found all around the world. Many of them have clearly 'melted' from the bottom upwards, often leaving the highest point virtually intact.
It is my contention that 'free energy' was enjoyed by our previous civilizations, until a 'cataclysm' that likely happened in the late 1400s (1492 is the most likely candidate). The 'artefacts', that we cannot relate to, likely interacted with the 'free energy' that was abound. (I have a video showing a mobile phone from 1922 - I'll find it and upload it)
If the 'circuit-board' literally 'fried', then all that energy is no longer accessible, so electricity (electric city) now has to be created by power plants.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 5, 2021)

Oracle said:


> @Catalyst you are a boon to this site. Thank you for all the translations you bring.
> This was one of the best articles I've read of techdancer's.
> His research skills and results combined with a supporting unique perspective come up with the most fascinating and  possible answers to the riddle we are left with, with regard to ancient technology and processes.



Well, actually I wrote this one on my own  ? . But you are right about his research skills, without him this article couldn't be possible . Having translated some of his articles I just thought that it would be great to summarize the most crucial parts and add the missing puzzles that for some reason were not covered by tech_dancer himself. It's not that I'm trying to gain attention based on his work, but rather to make the stuff he writes about more accessible and understandable for everyone. He has around 120 articles written on tart-aria.info , and most people don't have time nor desire to read so many articles (also given the fact that only 14 are translated to English). So this one could be used as a short guide, or an entrance point for newcomers. And for those who have been around for a relatively long time, it should provide some new clues and missing puzzles about the technology in question.


----------



## Starman (Mar 6, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > @Catalyst you are a boon to this site. Thank you for all the translations you bring.
> ...



Really enjoyed this thread, looking forward to more.

I can't help but wonder if there hasn't been an energetic change to the earth that hampered the use of the old world energy system studied here.  Is it possible that catastrophic changes occurring during the discussed reset were the main reason for its discontinuance?  Perhaps it wasn't a nefarious take down, but rather a natural evolution forced on society?  The removal of a red gold/mercury substance inside the domed structures might have been just a retiring of an expensive, unstable or inert liquid that had better uses elsewhere, or put into safe storage. Lingams no longer channeled streams of energy and thus became inertly symbolic.  

Clearly there are properties of mercury that don't appear to rely on environmental conditions, as in the buoys that radiated light when the material was agitated in the proper way, so my observation may be suspect.

Somehow, the notion of a grand conspiracy across all world cultures to destroy and turn away from old world technologies and way of living or thinking and replace it with what we have today doesn't resonate with me, even though I am a conspiracist at heart.  Perhaps the old world foundered for whatever reason and lucifer and his cohorts rushed in to fill the void.  Cultures were decimated, nothing worked as before, and we lost our way.  A new world order emerged, and the baby was thrown out with the bathwater.  A new source of electricity was created by spinning turbines and burning oil.  Civilization re-emerged, but with a newly powerful luciferian hand that has chosen to obscure most of our history.


----------



## pushamaku (Mar 6, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> Another extremely important property of the lost technology (in addition to energy generation) was the ability to positively affect organic and inorganic matter. Without delving at this stage into the subtleties of how exactly this could work, we can say that this effect made people and other living organisms healthy and happy, and also neutralized harmful viruses and bacteria.



I had the opportunity to visit many Japanese temples/shrines and always marveled at the size of the trees surrounding these temples. One could attribute this simply to preservation of these trees but the largest are always closest to the structures so I am starting to wonder if there is some sort of healing energy that is or at least used to be radiated by some device(s) at these temples.





     ​


Catalyst said:


> Looking at the last three examples, one could decide that these are the very same lighting devices of that time, which were analyzed by tech_dancer in the article «Helios». In that article, an idea is put forward that devices like these were gas-discharge lamps (which are absolutely usual), but at the same time, their power source and generally accepted knowledge about the physical properties of a number of chemical elements are questioned.
> 
> Either way, the perception of dome installations as light sources is logical and natural. It is probably the very first thing that comes to mind when you look at them. Even in architectural terminology, among other terms describing this element of buildings (drum, tolobat), there is one that seems to be the most suitable – lantern.



And there is a lot of these lantern like objects made of stone and metal in and around the temples, some have such ornate and intricate designs that it makes me wonder as to their original function...







 





 



    

    
    


 ​Perhaps they originally did contain some sort of "red mercury" or similar.. I also wonder if some of the stone ones could have been petrified from wood, silica/crystal or some metal before? There are also "bells" at pretty much all of them and some are gigantic.



 




 


Water at these shrines must also fit into the equation somehow, that is really obvious at this point.


----------



## Oracle (Mar 6, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > @Catalyst you are a boon to this site. Thank you for all the translations you bring.
> ...


My bad, sorry about that ?
A great idea and a great outcome.

We've been discussing these things in a chat group, and yesterday I had a thought relative to the placement of the Vihadas along ley lines. This got me into thinking about Earth's toroidal energy field within the entire holo energy field and I might just copy and paste my observation here as it seems relevant.

"I remember reading about how the pyramids and other old centres like Stonehenge,New Grange etc were linked but I think it was saying via straight lines not necessarily ley lines.
Thinking today about leylines got me thinking about the earth's toroidal electro magnetic field and I wondered are the paths the same thing as leylines. I've been reading again about cosmometry,the whole "as above so below" element and the continuation of the energy from macro to micro. This got me thinking about a river as I was sitting beside one watching it (aka the main flow of the singular overall energy) and observing how the Eddies here and there were in themselves a part of the same thing yet individual in their own form of energy.
When I came back with amazing synchronicity, I came across this David Bohm quote; "“[Bohm states] "The new form of insight can perhaps best be called Undivided Wholeness in Flowing Movement. This view implies that flow is, in some sense, prior to that of the ‘things’ that can be seen to form and dissolve in this flow"

According to Bohm, a vivid image of this sense of analysis of the whole is afforded by vortex structures in a flowing stream. Such vortices can be relatively stable patterns within a continuous flow, but such an analysis does not imply that the flow patterns have any sharp division, or that they are literally separate and independently existent entities; rather, they are most fundamentally undivided.

Thus, according to Bohm’s view, the whole is in continuous flux, and hence is referred to as the holomovement (movement of the whole).” "

From The Holographic Universe, by Michael Talbot

So this brought me back to thinking about ley lines again, and I wondered if placing Vihadas along the leylines was like  the eddy's in the energy flow of the river,aka the earths toroidal field, and as such would make sense as areas to tap into the field, taking in  the main energy and simultaneously putting out the energy that was being created by the individual vihada.
This would account for their use on a material level as well as one of consciousness. For example, both physical and metaphysical healing, as well as the use of potential and kinetic energy.

This line of thinking also had me ruminating on exactly what Starman speculates on in his post.


Starman said:


> I can't help but wonder if there hasn't been an energetic change to the earth that hampered the use of the old world energy system studied here. Is it possible that catastrophic changes occurring during the discussed reset were the main reason for its discontinuance?


Only I was thinking how the Luciferians are deliberately altering the energy flow via chemtrails, ionization etc. Both northern and southern jet streams have been altered and changed their course a great example of how it is we may not have access anymore to the energy in the Vihada/church/temple places as atmosphere being responsive to the dynamics of our magnetic field,if our magnetic field has been knocked out of a balanced flow, these energy eddy nodes may no longer be on the lines of flow.
Furthermore, by the modern occult use of these places in a Luciferian manner and the removal of the Bell,dome,lingham devices are they actually actively trying to disturb the balance of Earth's field (perhaps attempting to counter revolve the Natural "God" field of energy) and in this way bring about total Luciferian control both physically and metaphysically.
Could they actually be trying to reverse the flow altogether from clockwise to counter clockwise. Is this what polar magnetic reversals are? And is this relevant to why we went from a matriarchal to a patriarchal society- did this change occur at the same time as a magnetic reversal?
If so, are the changes to the Sun resulting from here rather than vice versa?

Sorry, I've a lot of different topics all interlacing in my post here but I've so many questions and they all seem connected to me.?

Edit: for spelling


----------



## Starman (Mar 6, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > Oracle said:
> ...



Regarding whether the luciferians are purposely degrading our world to block helpful energies, this ties into the 11th video in the Ewaranon series in the current What on Earth Happened thread (Video Series: What On Earth Happened.)  The author is proposing that our world was once a massive mining operation, primarily a harvesting of silicone life forms.  He claims that this history is being hidden from us and is evidence of one more example of a nefarious power having taken advantage of our world.

So, he would say that today's iteration of lucifer is just one of many harmful goings-on that have happened in this realm.  I don't know if I believe that conclusion, but it certainly brings up the question of what this realm is all about.

To your point, I do think that the current luciferians are doing everything they can to hobble and enfeeble us so we don't wake up and claim our true nature.  That includes chemical disbursals, frequency changes, bio-weapons, you name it, they are pulling out all the stops these days.  They don't have much time left.


----------



## Oracle (Mar 6, 2021)

Starman said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Catalyst said:
> ...


I agree, it's all speeded up remarkably. I have been waiting for my internet data (currently nearly out) to reboot to watch that series and also visit some other threads based on videos, and to watch the videos posted in this thread.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 6, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > Another extremely important property of the lost technology (in addition to energy generation) was the ability to positively affect organic and inorganic matter. Without delving at this stage into the subtleties of how exactly this could work, we can say that this effect made people and other living organisms healthy and happy, and also neutralized harmful viruses and bacteria.
> ...



Thank you for the information about the trees, very curious find! And the pics are also cool. They are indeed old artifacts that at some point were dismantled (an inner component was taken out).


Oracle said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > Oracle said:
> ...



At some points you are very close to what will be examined in the second part  ? .


----------



## tobyahnah (Mar 6, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> *The Lost Key: Part 1*
> 
> View attachment 7144
> (For Russian, press here)
> ...


I look at this subject as needing revelations so here is one:
Water, in traversing watercourses, meets immovable objects which it must navigate around. It will, of course, pun intended, take the direction with the least impediment to flow. When it takes an opposite turn to the direction it naturally defaults to in the hemisphere it occupies, then, the individual water molecule(s) swaps electrical/electron charge from their norm. This, usually, creates a negatively charged particle of water which has a demonstrably positive affect on, and effects within, the water and that which the water inhabits or fuels.
Such is the nature of such water that plants and animals using such water thrive more so to a degree substantially different than if the water held a positive charge.
This may substantially, or completely, alter an environment which would otherwise be uninhabitable.
This specific type of ion charged environment, as it may be called, is best exampled at Niagara Falls, or similar, in producing an heightened sense of well being. Additionally, experiments with negative charged water in plant propagation, particularly sprouting time, is well demonstrated and accepted.
Is it possible, probable, that not only was this an agricultural tool for increased healthy plant production, but, also, a tool for energizing and uplifting us humans who are, in the majority of substance, water?


----------



## piotrc (Mar 7, 2021)

Extra one from my hometown - Kraków, Poland, Basztowa 11 street . Images' source: Wikipedia


----------



## Sasa (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello dear ones,
a great topic you have here.

I am from occult mysticism already years ago on this topic questions and have the following to belong.

The four elements have been key with me. 
The elements earth and water are both perceptible. The element earth stands for under and for electron surplus and for order order and health and bases and a negative redox effects.
The element water is the feminine force expressed through roundings and spheres.

So the roundings shown in the images of buildings and sculptures represent electrons compressors. Round bodies receive electrons and hold them. This increases the physical health and vitality of living beings that reside there. It also reduces the spread of diseases and viruses.


Now a little note about the bell and its original purpose.
The bell is equally round, which means that it stores a lot of electrons via its high electrical rights. In the rest condition it has also hardly an effect, since it shows only a memory. If the bell is got, however, it begins to oscillate. In oscillation set particles have you a certain right, also in rest. Therefore, around a vibrating bell belongs an electron cloud, which acts positively on the of it is living beings.


Physical explanation:
Electrons are the strongest charges. On rounded surfaces they find a harmonic balanced arrangement and therefore very many electrons find place on round bodies.
The situation is quite different for peaks and edges. Angles more acute than 90 ° push electrons more directly out of the inner body. Through this an art electron sucker. 

A body that is a hemisphere on one half and a pointed pyramid on the other works like a kind of battery or electron pump. It pumps electrons in the direction of the pointed side.

So pointed pyramids have an electron removing effect in the long run. And to my knowledge, this also has a draining effect. That is why there is desert around many pyramids. Probably that's why pyramids were used for storage, to protect against mold.

Greetings

*admin note: Translated from German with DeepL.com*


----------



## luddite (Mar 10, 2021)

Interesting observations. One small correction below.



Sasa said:


> It also reduces the spread of diseases and viruses.


Viruses can't spread as they are solvents that carry toxins out of the body. Think about a measels or chicken pox scab. The toxins have been delivered to the surface of the skin and now leave a burn due to their toxicity.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 10, 2021)

luddite said:


> Interesting observations. One small correction below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the remark ? . Actually I intentionally touched upon it superficially, because there seems to be another deep hole of lies related to this sphere. Everyone is taught to think that there is a huge microbiological world inside us, where millions of bacteria/viruses/microorganisms or whatever else exist and we, as humans, are fully dependent on it. Even though most of it can't be denied, we all have probably been intentionally misled from one important detail. It's not the microorganisms that decide the fate of our well-being, but rather the force fields that structure everything (including biological matter inside us). Most people have probably heard at some point of their lives that frequencies are one of the key aspects to understanding our reality, and also probably heard theories of various meditation practices and other activities, allegedly having a positive effect on our chakra and so on. Most of the things you can find on the internet about this stuff are extremely vague and controversial. But there are few people out there who seem to know more than those average chakra-healing clowns, who only pretend to know the truth. One of such people is Petr (Peter) Garyaev and his theory of field genetics. If I understand him right, his main idea was that all microorganisms first and foremost interact on a field level, and only then on biological level. Putting it simpler, your body can be targeted and infected with some disease only if your inner (collective) field is weak. If it is weak, cells are defenseless against infectious diseases, because they lose the fight on the field/information level first. Actually I'm not sure how to make it sound "scientifically correct", but I hope you get the basic idea.


----------



## GrandpaSkitzo (Mar 14, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> I believe utopia is a universal standard everywhere in the cosmos, not the exception.
> The Earth today is absolute Hell for the most part.


That is something the world should contemplate more.


----------



## pipton (Mar 17, 2021)

A great article, thank you.

In regards to the occulted healing properties of mercury- especially in relation to the ancient Indian system of thought- I seem to recall it being used medicinally in ancient Ayurvedic procedures.  Looking quickly online, yes, the red sulfide of mercury after processing was called rasasindur.  Here is (strangely enough) a US gov study confirming the efficacy of the ancient procedures(!): "As presented below, we are delighted to find that the synthesis protocol described in the ancient text is indeed a case of bottom-up synthesis of red sulfide of mercury in nanoscale" (Mercury based drug in ancient India: The red sulfide of mercury in nanoscale).
Perhaps this is a small part of what seems to have been the slow trickle of disclosure having taken place over the past few years, not taken up by any mainstream sources but floating around online nonetheless for whoever is looking to stumble across?  (speaking of, if anyone can point me to the english-language origins of the mudflood/tartarian theories of the past few years, I'd be interested to know how all of this took off) 

One other thought: If the lingams are old technology purposely dismantled and discarded, perhaps that is why the smaller versions you find in crystal shops and such are known to have been found at the bottom of rivers (specifically the Narmada, I think; the infusion of so many lingams perhaps being why it is often known as the holiest and most healing of India's rivers??)?


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 17, 2021)

pipton said:


> A great article, thank you.
> 
> In regards to the occulted healing properties of mercury- especially in relation to the ancient Indian system of thought- I seem to recall it being used medicinally in ancient Ayurvedic procedures.  Looking quickly online, yes, the red sulfide of mercury after processing was called rasasindur.  Here is (strangely enough) a US gov study confirming the efficacy of the ancient procedures(!): "As presented below, we are delighted to find that the synthesis protocol described in the ancient text is indeed a case of bottom-up synthesis of red sulfide of mercury in nanoscale" (Mercury based drug in ancient India: The red sulfide of mercury in nanoscale).
> Perhaps this is a small part of what seems to have been the slow trickle of disclosure having taken place over the past few years, not taken up by any mainstream sources but floating around online nonetheless for whoever is looking to stumble across?  (speaking of, if anyone can point me to the english-language origins of the mudflood/tartarian theories of the past few years, I'd be interested to know how all of this took off)
> ...



I heard about the term "rasa" before, but in the context of lingams (in one of Praveen Mohan's videos he was talking about "rasalingams", or mercury lingams). There is obviously a hidden connecting line between all these facts. But I strongly doubt that the chemical formula from the link you provided has anything to do with the original compound, used in old-tech vessels. It would be too easy  ? , the controllers are not that stupid .


----------



## pipton (Mar 17, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> pipton said:
> 
> 
> > A great article, thank you.
> ...


Yes, but these 'controllers' have been known to dangle the facts and certain hints in front of our faces often enough and through different media- whether to justify the continued domination of the 'sheeple' too stupid to see the truth, or to fulfill some unspoken law of informed consent (however cryptically conveyed or non-advertised). Afterall, who among us is actually going to attempt replicating such delicate, time-consuming, and alchemical procedures with such hard-to-acquire materials?    
If anything I can imagine such manual procedures having been a sort of work-around after such technology was 'lost', or perhaps an evern more ancient precursor to it?    

But in general, if there are beings this nefarious and coordinated to pull off such a monumental feat of social engineering (which i wouldnt argue against), then there must be those operating from the other pole of duality, however currently outnumbered, dropping jewels from time to time and keeping lit the flame of knowledge in these dark times, having kept the world from slipping into utter enslavement to this point.  And if there are such positive forces, what better or more crucial time to begin dropping jewels or carpet bombs of disclosure than what appears to be this currently unfolding period of end-game enslavement or awakening?  Either way, the revolution wont be televised.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 18, 2021)

pipton said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > pipton said:
> ...



I absolutely agree with you on the opposite power idea. My personal conception fully revolves around the idea that there are two opposing/competing civilizations (that at some point of time made this planet home to their descendants, or in other words - us). Was this whole thing part of the original plan/simulation, or maybe it is just a natural and unpredictable outcome of the war/confrontation - I don't know for sure. But I do think too that there is some kind of agreement between those two forces (otherwise, they would have already destroyed us, Earth, and probably each other).

As for the "end-game enslavement or awakening", it is a curious concept too. I think that they indeed cannot block all information that people get, but they desperately try to make people dumb and ignorant from the very childhood. I also think btw, that this whole covid vaccination thing they they are pushing worldwide is done not to just kill people as many believe (even though that happens, and obviously a very convenient side effect for the controllers), but rather to poison people. I guess that all new vaccines may contain some kind of chemical, that influences our brains and suppresses its functions. It could be some type of psychoactive drug, like those that are given to people in mental asylums. Actually this idea of suppressing the will and aggression of people was teased in some hollywood movies, like the 1990s movie "Demolition man" with Stallone, which demonstrated a pathetic society of people, hesitating to even swear, or the more recent "Assassins' Creed" movie with Fassbender, where the illuminati-like society wanted to get an ancient artifact that could influence peoples' minds, in order to use it for stopping mankind's aggression.


----------



## Coulness (Mar 23, 2021)

This thread has captured my imagination because, although I consider myself to live in quite a rural area in the north of Scotland, and I can picture so many local buildings which have these features, and I am fascinated.

One of the oldest buildings in the city of Inverness is the Tollbooth, a common feature of larger Scottish towns and cities, often housing courts and jails.  The one in Inverness features a fairly unique spire topped with two spheres, with the accompanying local legend that the larger of the spheres contains whisky- something which has always seemed so random to me as to stick in my mind as an irritant.  With this site I am learning that when I say to myself, ”That’s weird!” I should now add, “and potentially a lie/ cover story!”





Does anyone else have a container in their vicinity which may still be filled?


----------



## trismegistus (Mar 24, 2021)

Now you've got me thinking about the Bromo Tower...




​


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Mar 30, 2021)

Those lingams look like a mix between a battery, a capacitor and a coil.


----------



## RUNFROMTHECUBE (Mar 31, 2021)

If you look into Electric Universe theory they postulate that Earth used to be close orbiting to Saturn and that we were once enveloped in it's plasma sheath as a result of being formed by Saturn.  Somewhere in our real history the Sun took Saturn's place as it drifted to its current position in the solar system.  Since Saturn is no longer our primary luminary it could explain why in our current plasma environment these technologies can't or are harder to be replicated.  It would seem that if they were still viable some hobbyists would be able to replicate these or would have already tried to do so.  I think it also ties neatly into the melted buildings phenomenon we see with several old-world structures because there would be extreme plasma discharge events when the Sun transitioned into the central anode of the solar system. 

In a different atmosphere it would seem that there would inherently be altered properties to these methods of energy collection. 

https://www.electricuniverse.info/electric-sun-theory/
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fjcPguafug_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrPv4xyJ_f4_


----------



## Catalyst (May 18, 2021)

If someone happens to have any other photos of this place, please share them. It has a quite unique cone-shaped device inside the upper part, as well as a rare depiction of the device that we previously saw only among religious artifacts (the last two photos).



 

 

 




 

 

 

​


----------



## Oracle (May 18, 2021)

Coulness said:


> This thread has captured my imagination because, although I consider myself to live in quite a rural area in the north of Scotland, and I can picture so many local buildings which have these features, and I am fascinated.
> 
> One of the oldest buildings in the city of Inverness is the Tollbooth, a common feature of larger Scottish towns and cities, often housing courts and jails.  The one in Inverness features a fairly unique spire topped with two spheres, with the accompanying local legend that the larger of the spheres contains whisky- something which has always seemed so random to me as to stick in my mind as an irritant.  With this site I am learning that when I say to myself, ”That’s weird!” I should now add, “and potentially a lie/ cover story!”
> 
> ...


I'm running with a theory at the moment that those spheres are pressurised and contain an element which  used to react under pressure but I'm still working on research for that.
This is pretty basic really, but it gives some insight into how energy reacts with quartz and feldspar grains using thermo luminence


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IEDvWtwhep4_


----------



## Catalyst (May 20, 2021)

Latest findings (devices inside the dome rotunda):


----------



## Catalyst (Aug 1, 2021)

Hebrew translation, made by Yael Ramon.


----------



## Coulness (Aug 13, 2021)

What do you think of these?  Prompted by weirdness in my child’s school reading book…

Swift wool winder


----------



## Catalyst (Aug 13, 2021)

Coulness said:


> What do you think of these?  Prompted by weirdness in my child’s school reading book…
> 
> Swift wool winder



If this design was taken from an older and genuine item, then it could be a model of a portable resonator.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 15, 2021)

Hello Catalyst. 
In the spirit of putting all possibilities on the table as we try to get to the bottom of the subject, here is something I came across related to the mechanical engineering of tall structures. It is in reference  to the prevention of destructive wind vortexes caused by such structures. 



> What is Vortex Shedding?​*Vortex shedding* happens when wind hits a structure, causing alternating vorticies to form at a certain frequency. This in turn causes the system to excite and produce a vibrational load. Historically, it has been very difficult to calculate by hand. Today, with modern technology and new engineering practices, completing a *vortex shedding* analysis is a valuable tool used in the design of tall equipment and structures.
> 
> Why does Vortex Shedding Matter?​The frequency of the vortices is dependent on the shape of the blunt body, and the velocity of the fluid flow or wind hitting this body. The vortices create low pressure zones on the downwind side of the object on alternate sides. As the fluid flows to fill the low pressure zone, it produces a vibration at a specific calculable frequency. This vibration is only a major concern if it happens to coincide with the natural frequency of the structure.  For structures that are tall and uniform in size and shape, the vibrations can be damaging and ultimately lead to fatigue failure.  Masts or towers are highly susceptible to vibrations induced by vortex shedding.





> *Step 4: Fixing the problem*
> There are three main approaches that can be applied to prevent the structural failure from *vortex shedding*. The simplest is to address the fluid flow and create a disturbance on the structure so that the vortex street cannot form. This is commonly done by adding a spiral at the top of the structure (but any change to the body that disrupts the vortex would work). Another method is to design the structure itself so the natural frequencies are outside the operating frequencies. This can be done by varying the cross-section along the length of the structure or by adding or changing supports. There are also dynamic systems such as dampeners that can successfully be applied to absorb vibration.
> 
> While *vortex shedding* is a common phenomenon that can lead to structural failure, it is one that is often overlooked because of the complexity of modeling the situation correctly. Using the steps outlined above, vibrational problems can be easily identified and a few hypothesis can be tested. Design changes can be made before any real problem arises. The key point to remember is if you are designing a tall slender mechanical system exposed to wind loading, make sure the engineer is considering *vortex shedding* vibrations and conducts the appropriate analysis.
> ...


Source
So is it possible some of the curious shapes on the tops of towers are related to control of these vortices and not receivers and transmitters as we have thought?
Is it possible also that these very wind (energy) vortices are part of the reason the structures need to be so tall, i.e. they are part of the energy being harvested as per energy eddies we discussed earlier in the thread?
Or is this aspect of vortex destroyers not relevant at all?
Just something to think about. 

I know I have refered also either in part two of this series, or elsewhere  on site to the round towers of Ireland as energy accumulators and dispersers.
I got sidetracked before bed last night onto the subject of Geomancy and came across this interesting  article Towers of Power - British Dowsing

It made me think of the fortified towns and star forts of yesteryear and how the reasons the agricultural bases are always tightly surrounding the forts and towns themselves, may not be so much for convenience but for the positive growing energies dispersed in it's  surround by the energy structures within the towns themselves.
It's  very interesting  to read that when towers are built  in the wrong place, they create an upward negative energy vortex which is detrimental  to plant growth and health as opposed to the downward positive ones when correctly situated along Earth energy lines.

Rereading this thread today also has my mind asking the question do the male and female representations on some of the structures and devices relate to positive and negative symbology, i.e.  represent dipoles?

Looking forward to reading part 3 of this wonderful  series!

Edited: for typo correction


----------



## TommyS (Dec 5, 2021)

Another great article concerning the lost tech of the Old World 
What have the “controllers” hidden that prevents “us” from drawing Free Energy from our realm’s Aether 
From what I’ve investigated…Crystals and red mercury could well be possibilities.  I do believe the controllers still have access to this and use it for their own greedy purpose, as well as MANY other ancient technologies…..
The Great Awakening IS happening Stay vigilant….


----------



## Belialith (Dec 7, 2021)

Phenomenal.
It's just too shocking to describe, when you see it all just come 'flooding' back to you. I haven't even finished the entire Part 1 yet, but when I got to the point of Praveen Mohan's part VI video, and then took a look down the page at all the "Bell-shapes,"... it just dawned on me... all that research I did at Super Soldier Talk with James Rink, and the Farsight remote viewers findings about what really happened to Admiral Byrd up at the pole... The die glocken. What a great cover up of that find when it was uncovered. Are we sure that there was such a thing as Naughtsy? Or were these people mind controlled and used to fulfill an agenda? Because at Farsight I learned that the Tall Whites were who came out and attacked the Admiral Byrd fleet, and almost decimated them entirely. The thing is though, when you listen really closely to what the remote viewers are saying, you can hear them telling us that the Tall Whites are under some type of mind control, and that they do not seem willing in that attack they did on Admiral Byrd's fleet. 

So what happened was, all this research I had done over the years started coming back to me in perfect harmony of truth. I hadn't wasted my time after all. There's a book by Branton, "The Dulce Book" Last chapter Chapter 34. A Tall White original speaks out warning us about the greys who are behind the covert take over, just as they did to Procyon where the Tall Whites lived.

This is ahhhh... a very serious subject, people. I think we need to do some focused strategy work. We can see what has happened, but we don't know exactly what has been done to our minds, our memory, like as in a mind wipe after some abduction? Yea. I'm quite shocked right now...I think I'll take a moment.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm not sure if there is a thread specifically for random unusual buildings - but I'm posting this here, before I forget.





Address as shown in the top left may not correspond to the building, but will help you locate it if needed.

Edit - update - This is the 'Elephant Tea Rooms', in Sunderland.
Elephant Tea Rooms - Wikipedia


----------

